# 10th Series National Open 2007



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*14 FC DIXIE CITY JAM II, LM Wm & Sara Goldstein William Goldstein & Al Arthur -- double handled *
*16 FC-AFC MIZPAH MISS, LF Kathy Berdan Kenny Trott -- handled*
*20 FC-AFC MEBA'S MS CHIEF, LF Rob Hanssen & Claudette Klein Bill Eckett -- did it*
*28 FC BIG BUCKS BADGER, LM Robert & Jeanne Wright Wayne Curtis -- handled *

*START___________*
*33 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II, LM Mark Rosenblum Danny Farmer -- did it*
*35 FC BLUENORTH'S DAVEY CROCKETT, LM John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant -- double handled*
*41 FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, LM Robert Johnson Robert Johnson -- multiple handled*
*46 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE, LM Bill & Gay Fruehling Jim Gonia -- handled*
*49 FC-AFC CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE, LF Michael & Lynn Moore Bill Sargenti -- handled *
*63 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL, LF Ken Neil & Brenda Little Ken Neil & Alan Pleasant -- did it*
*72 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, LM Jim Carlisle Bobby George & Bill Eckett -- did it*
*86 FC-AFC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN, LM Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant -- handled*


Dog's name in RED means the dog handled in a previous series.
Name in BOLD means the dog has completed the series.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> No Message Yet / Place Holder




UR killin me!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> UR killin me!


If you think that is bad, just wait. Usually some joker will start a fake "gotcha" thread regarding the winner after the 10th is over.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Test is a land/water quad with three flyers. One of the flyers is dry (land), the other two are in the water.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Wouldn't it be a hoot for Ken and Brenda to have *two* National Champions in the same house with *different dogs* and *different titles*? 

Doesn't get much better than that regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery still thinks #63 is dog to beat.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Puhleezz!!!! No forecasting. It already jinxed my favorite, now its threatning my 2nd. (I wanted to say the exact same thing but did not dare)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey....you didn't see me write "most likely to win"...........;-)

Just "what if" regards, 

kg


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

K G said:


> Wouldn't it be a hoot for Ken and Brenda to have *two* National Champions in the same house with *different dogs* and *different titles*?
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that regards, ;-) kg


You could always inquire of Frank the Fisherman about what a "hoot" it is.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Still waiting for the first update.

Usually the Tenth is formal -- with announcements of the finalists, etc.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Go #63 !!!

FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL

Good Luck, Ken & Brenda !!

Judy & the "boys" ..


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck to everyone still in the running!

Magic had a remarkable year, and I'm real proud of him. Thank you to all of you who helped me navigate this site and find out info.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow! Just got in from training and jumped on to check updates. 5 dogs still clean. There are many nationals that it was won or lost on this series. With Magic going out in the 9th, I do believe that this will give Auggie the High point open dog award, unless the dog that wins with a 10pt bump goes over the top. No matter what happens I am happy for Kenny and Miz. Would always love to see Jim win another one.

LT


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

....wish we could go "live" ...and watch the 10th !


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

The gallery applauded the remaining handlers as they walked from their trucks to the test.

First test dog running now.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

25 minutes and no update! Whazupwitdat. The only pick I have left in is running 1st.

Let's get this show on the road.

Thanks for all the updates from everyone involved.
Arturo


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Requesting an update....


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Does anyone else think there should be some theme music playing in the background while we wait?

T. Mac


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

The judges didn't like one of the throws so they moved the guns a little bit.

Re-ran the test dogs, and now the first running dog is coming to the line.

Here we go.


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

This is the only thing make being at work worth it. Thanks Kevin for all of your great work keeping us updated.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> The judges didn't like one of the throws so they moved the guns a little bit.
> 
> Re-ran the test dogs, and now the first running dog is coming to the line.
> 
> Here we go.


Thankya! Thankyavermuch!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Having been one of the fortunate dog/ handler teams in the 10th series at the Open last year, there are lots of formalities that happen at this stage. The re-introduction of the judges and the dog/ handler teams. Marshalls and judges congratulating you before and after you run. Photo ops and interviews, etc. There is nothing quite like being a finalist at the US National Open and each handler should rightfully revel in every moment of it. 

Looks like they are not in a time crunch to finish...so let them all enjoy!!!

Good Luck To All,
Barb


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

byounglove said:


> Having been one of the fortunate dog/ handler teams in the 10th series at the Open last year, there are lots of formalities that happen at this stage. The re-introduction of the judges and the dog/ handler teams. Marshalls and judges congratulating you before and after you run. Photo ops and interviews, etc. There is nothing quite like being a finalist at the US National Open and each handler should rightfully revel in every moment of it.
> 
> Looks like they are not in a time crunch to finish...so let them all enjoy!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, Barb! Isn't that very exciting!!

Can someone please describe the test or take a digital photo and post it.
Suspence is a terrible thing!

Nothing on AKC or WRC sites.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#33 did it.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> #33 did it.


It's the 10th. Feel free to elaborate a little. Did no. 33 smack it or merely do excellent?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Art, I am not there, I am just posting what I am told.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Art, I am not there, I am just posting what I am told.


I understand. I was just giving ya a hard time! I really appreciate all you have done. How many hours have you put in here in the past 7 days?

Arturo


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Marvin must be having a joyous week looking down on this National. 

Congratulations to all who qualified and a special salute to all who made it to the 10th.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> #33 did it.


Congratulations to FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II, his owner Mark Rosenblum, and his handler Danny Farmer on being a Finalist

From his friends and relatives at Trumarc Labradors


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#35 double-handled.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Have they said whether this is an exhibition type 10th or something much more difficult? ....Guess it's more if there was a double handle


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Arturo said:


> I understand. I was just giving ya a hard time! I really appreciate all you have done. How many hours have you put in here in the past 7 days?


I work on my computer, so keeping an extra window open is no problem.

The person we really owe a debt of thanks to is our reporter.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Have they said whether this is an exhibition type 10th or something much more difficult? ....Guess it's more if there was a double handle





AmiableLabs said:


> #35 double-handled.


I suppose that answers that


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Have they said whether this is an exhibition type 10th or something much more difficult?


I asked the same question a couple years ago, and was told the Tenth is substantive.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#41 is currently handling on go bird.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Have they said whether this is an exhibition type 10th or something much more difficult? ....Guess it's more if there was a double handle


It's a QUAD with THREE FLYERS! Usually a mixed bag, but there's been no report as to the bird use.

No holding back now regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Any estimate of a finish time?


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

I just wanted to add my thanks to Kevin for taking over the reporting, and to also thank his contact at the National for providing the up-to-the-minute updates. This is really butterflies-in-the-stomach, nerve-wracking waiting! Wish I were there to watch, or that this were televised. 

A big congrats to all the finalists and to everyone who qualified to be there. Very impressive performances!

G


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Weezer is handling right now. 3 flyers, one retires.

SM


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

K G said:


> It's a QUAD with THREE FLYERS! Usually a mixed bag, but there's been no report as to the bird use.


I saw a 10th (1992) with all bulldog flyers which was kind of fun for the dogs, that's why I asked.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Weezer is multiple handling. (He is trying not to be a pick-up.)

They think it is 15 minutes a dog.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Weezer is multiple handling. (He is trying not to be a pick-up.)


(Which I think is admirable and would do the same thing.)


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Go Shaq! Were pulling for you!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#41 completed the test.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

No doubt, Kevin. Any time you see that a dog went out in the 10th, it's a heartbreak of proportions that I can't fathom....worse even than being the last dog to run out of 22 in the 9th and handling on the last bird of a quad....for the second handle of the trial.....:-(

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> #41 completed the test.


Way to go Weezer!!!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> (Which I think is admirable and would do the same thing.)


Duh! If you pick up you ain't a finalist!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Way to go Weezer!!!


Amen and amen.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#46 handled on last bird.

Gallery says it was a smart handle.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#49 handled on last bird.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

C'mon _WINDY_!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

kg


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Go Windy!!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Ken, DON"T be nervous!!!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

She's picked up 2 of the 4.


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luch to all in the tenth, but... GO Windy and Benny!! All said, I am rooting for Benny - Alan has trained three National Champs, but not been beside them. He has earned the right to stand beside a National Champ!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I was just told me that Windy did very good!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#63 did it.

I am told it was a nice job. No dings.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I have hit the refresh button so many times... I think it must be broke.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Kevin, am I reading your list right, that Windy is the only dog to complete 10 so far with "0" handles? crossing fingers, trying to breath, sweating bullets, for #63. And I dont even know her or her people but I sure like what I've seen here


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go Ken!! Those girls of yours sure must love sleeping in the motorhome.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Carol,

Just a little over 6 weeks ago, Windy was at my home whelping a litter of pups!!!!! I can't believe this.

Vikki


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

2tall said:


> Kevin, am I reading your list right, that Windy is the only dog to complete 10 so far with "0" handles?


Yup. But our reporting hasn't been perfct. ;-)

So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I have 7 12 day old babies here in the house that say "WAY TO GO DAD!!!"
Congrats on a great trial to Gay & Bill & Jim and especially...
SHAQ!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

It aint over till its over, GO MIZ!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#72 did it.

Nice job, no dings.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Wouldn't you think that AKC and WRC would post something...

test diagrams, pics, videos.

Sheesh!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Good year for Alan Pleasant.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

This is getting Very Interesting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go #72 Bobby George with Zoom. I am so proud for him to be a National Finalist with no handles. Jim and Sally Carlisle must be beside themselves!! Best of Luck.

Gwen


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> #72 did it.
> 
> Nice job, no dings.


Way to go Bobby!!! and congratulations to Jim.

Does anyone from the Blackwater crew know whether or not this is the first time Bobby has run in the National?


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I seem to recall that zoom has had some spectacluar moments here on previous posts inregards to work in previous series. Maybe this is the one!!!.....lol Bobby to win would be great he is a great trainer and a very nice person. Anytime I have placed he has been very gracious and congratulatory. Team Blackwater has to be very excited for him!

LT


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Our reporter says he was told there are six clean not five, and the one we might be mistaking is #33. If anyone can shed light, please do.

In any case, the gallery thinks so far it is between #63 and #72.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Can anyone help me with a quick Force Fetch question? :shock:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

# 86, Bennie, could be right in there too, I think.
Good luck Alan.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

JS said:


> Can anyone help me with a quick Force Fetch question? :shock:


Tomorrow be soon enough!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

JS - 

Send pup to pro , then you won't have any FF ?'s :razz: - And now back to the national coverage
________
Ferrari California


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

"WRC reported earlier #33 did have handle."

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

T. Mac said:


> Does anyone else think there should be some theme music playing in the background while we wait?
> 
> T. Mac


Here ya go.

Oh Lord, it's hard

to be hUMBLE.

go danny!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok kevin went back and checked previous series. My records show that #33 Norman handled in the 3rd series.

LT


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#86 handled on last bird.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So I guess now may not be the best time to engage in a discussion about the relative qualities of Labradoodles and Goldendoodles in Field work?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so excited for Ken and Brenda... And Windy has a sweet story, too. Would be exciting to have two national champs in one year... Can't imagine the butterflies in their bellies...

Good luck to everyone. It's been exciting to follow this online...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

double post


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> In any case, the gallery thinks so far it is between #63 and #72.


hmmmm, the gallery I spoke with thinks it's between 16 and 72


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Has 16 already run the 10th?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

You think Kenny's heart is racing a little bit?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

EdA said:


> hmmmm, the gallery I talked to thinks it' between 16 and 72


You could be right!

Our reporter tells us what he is hearing. Your source probably has an opinion. ;-)


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

16 should be in the holding blind 14 should be running! COME ON KENNY!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

16 will run shortly....

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> #72 did it.
> 
> Nice job, no dings.


the leader in the clubhouse ;-)


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> You think Kenny's heart is racing a little bit?


If I were in his shoes right now, I'd be more worried if anyone noticed I crapped my pants!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#14 double-handled.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

C'mon Kenny and Miz! 

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Our reporter says that #16 will be the last dog to run the test without any handles in the previous nine series.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

and there are only 2 of the 9 that have no handles thru the 10th.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

RTFN's Web site says that dog #33 handled on the center bird in the third series


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Any Report On 16 Yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Holy cow, dont let us crash now!!!!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Currently Active Users: 209 (87 members and 122 guests)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#16 handled!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't been able to get on for about 10 minute.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> #16 handled!


WOW!!!! A Shame!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Just heard 63 has a pop in the 8th. Looks like 16 is the cleanest


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

So that means only 2 dogs didnt handle in the Nationals.... Judges did a good job puttin on a tough National.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Boomer said:


> Just heard 63 has a pop in the 8th.


You could be right!

I think our reporter was setting up the Ninth about then.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Just heard 63 has a pop in the 8th. Looks like 16 is the cleanest


Actually means 72 is the cleanest


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I just was just able to get back on also. What a time to loose it!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#20 did it.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 18, 2007)

My six month old pup, Stomin' Texas Rebel says, "Way to go, Pop!" to #33!

Tropicalsun


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

It was a very tough National... as it should be.
Congratulations to the winner and the finalists. You have kept a bunch of folks on the edge on their seats this week.

THANKS to all that provided the updates and posting on the event. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Yes thanks Kevin and tell your on site reporter thanks also -
________
Vaporgenie Reviews


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I really feel bad for Kenny & Kathy, and they were my favorite, So---Go Bobby!!


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Hats off to the judges. Not only did they sacrifice 2 weeks of their lives and countless other days through out their field trial careers, but to finish with only two dogs not having handled after a week of tests is very admirable. 

All the finalists, the dogs, trainers, owners who have competed in the 2007 National Open are to be congratulated. Many people are involved in these dogs careers and should be feeling very proud right now.

This has been the best coverage and the most up to the minute coverage. Thanks to those who made it happen!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

A big thankyou to Kevin and all who have kept us informed


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

John Bryant said:


> Hats off to the judges. Not only did they sacrifice 2 weeks of their lives and countless other days through out their field trial careers, but to finish with only two dogs not having handled after a week of tests is very admirable.
> 
> All the finalists, the dogs, trainers, owners who have competed in the 2007 National Open are to be congratulated. Many people are involved in these dogs careers and should be feeling very proud right now.
> 
> This has been the best coverage and the most up to the minute coverage. Thanks to those who made it happen!


ABSOLUTELY! Thank you!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Now to triple check the diagrams and see who's number 1.
It will not be long now.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Actually means 72 is the cleanest


72 won under me this spring. He was spectacular! Good luck Bobby!

SM


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#28 handled.

AND WE ARE DONE!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Zoom won a qualifying under me and Bobby says he'll never forget it. We had a windshield wiper in the last series....tough test but really tough Q dogs. Zoom nailed it, showing us he was ready for the big leagues!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Gallery says it looks like #72 will be your winner.

But it is up to the judges.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin, field reporter & Lainee,

Thank you for your time to do this for us that were not fortunate enough to be there or be able to run. This has been exciting to watch. Congrats to the finalist and our soon to be announced winner. 

LT


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the updates y'all!


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

By the way KU 28 ISU 7 2nd qtr.......looks like next week at arrowhead will be BIG!!!

LT

GO JAYHAWKS!!


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who made it possible to see updates as soon as possible!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Kevin, field reporter & Lainee,
> 
> Thank you for your time to do this for us that were not fortunate enough to be there or be able to run. This has been exciting to watch. Congrats to the finalist and our soon to be announced winner.
> 
> LT


I'm agreeing with Lonny, thanks Field Reporter, Kevin and Lainee. You guys were wonderful.


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Kevin thanks for all the info from up in Ontario Canada. Terry


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

Kevin, Laniee, field reporter, thank you for all of your guys hard work it was great to have dog by dog updates


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Kevin, Laniee, field reporter, A very bigThank You


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to all involved. This has been awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys - might take a while now for the offical annoucement

Got to setup awards table - might have to travel back to headquarters - line up finalist- take more pictures than a wedding - thank everyone - etc .. necessery formalities


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks to all with the updates


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes a huge THANK YOU to everyone involved in getting the updates here!!! You all did a great job!!!

Drew


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone whom provided coverage
________
One vaporizer


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks to all who provided helped provide updates!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

They are lining up the finalists now


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, Ted!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...drum roll .....geeez...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Great reporting. Didn't get anything done all afternoon. 
Can't wait to hear who wins. 
Congratulations to all who qualified and those who finished. 
Good luck to everyone trying to qualify fo next years big dance. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

63 wins! 

Congrats!!


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats to Windy!!! Thanks for the great coverage.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> You could always inquire of Frank the Fisherman about what a "hoot" it is.


Naw....I think I'll stick with Ken, since *HE* handled *each dog* in each of the Nationals that *they won*.

*HOOT* INDEED!!!!!!

Yea Windy and Ken!!!! 

kg


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Who are the finalists?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

THE WINNER IS 

63. FC AFC Candlewood’s Something Royal, LF

Owners, K Neill / B Little – Handler, Ken Neill 

Finalists 

14. FC Dixie City Jam, LF, Owner, Wm / Sara Goldstein - Handler Al Arthur 

16. FC AFC Mizpah Miiss, LF Owner Kathy Berdan - Handler, Kenny Trott 

20 FC AFC Meba’s Ms Chief, LF Owner R Hanssen / C Klein - Handler, Bill Eckett 

28. FC Big Bucks Badger, LM Owners, R and J Wright – Handler Wayne Curtis 

33. FC AFC Trumarc’s Stormin Norman II, LM Owner Mark Rosenblum – Handler Danny Farmer 

35. FC Bluenorth’s Davey Crockett, LM Owners, J and A Marshall – Handler, Alan Pleasant 

41. FC AFC Weezer Retreezer, LM Owner, Robert Johnson – Handler Robert Johnson 

46. FC AFC Wood River’s Franchise, LM Owners, B and G Fruehling – Handler, Jim Gonia 

49. FC AFC Citori’s Accept No Substitute, LF Owners, M / M Moore – Handler, Bill Sargenti 

72. FC AFC Joey’s Zoom Zoom, LM Owner, Jim Carlisle – Handler, Bobby George 

86. FC AFC Real Southern Gentleman, LM Owner, Mark Menzies – Handler Alan Pleasant


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

They dont have who finished 2nd and 3rd? Just Finalists?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

keskam said:


> They dont have who finished 2nd and 3rd? Just Finalists?


That is correct


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> That is correct



...72 with Bobby George must have been 2nd or close to it? ...from the posts.. Guess we will never know?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> ...72 with Bobby George must have been 2nd or close to it? ...from the posts.. Guess we will never know?


As Jeff posted above, that is correct. For all practical purposes, 11 dogs tied for 2nd.

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> As Jeff posted above, that is correct. For all practical purposes, 11 dogs tied for 2nd.
> 
> kg


Thanks.....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

K G said:


> Naw....I think I'll stick with Ken, since *HE* handled *each dog* in each of the Nationals that *they won*.
> 
> *HOOT* INDEED!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I am sure if you asked Frank he would agree KG. He knows the difference and appreciates the difference.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Presumably we'll see the summarized judges' notes in RFTN. But for now, it's great to have the results. Thanks to all.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

The 10th series was an absolutely gorgeous set up. Beautiful water, 3 flyers (mixed bag was hen & cock pheasants) and one dead, but we couldn't tell what the 4th bird was from the gallery. When the test dogs & their handlers came in they were on a 4 wheeler that was decorated with red, white, and blue streamers and American flags. The Star Spangle Banner was played and it was heart thumping and teary eyed time for me. Yakkity's flyers had patriotic streamers fluttering in the breeze when they were thrown--but none were on the 2nd test dog as I recall. Once the test dogs ran and the judges moved the right middle bird (dead one) from the back edge of the pond to behind it & moving the gunners as well, they were ready to run. A couple of dogs popped, more handled than I expected--especially since they had been so clean up to the 10th, and that dreaded 2nd handle reared its ugly head, too. This was a spectacular test with multiple ins and outs of ponds and a breeze that played peek-a-boo with the dogs. 
I left before it was over, but I wanted to watch Brook run since she and my Amy were raised and trained together when they were youngsters, learning all sorts of good stuff at Mike Bassett's. 
The weather was just fantastic, black oaks were changing color in the background, the sun was sparkling off the ponds, the gallery had a good view of the test, and we were able to enjoy some wonderful dog work. What could be better? 
Well, now that it's over, maybe someone to help me clean all the dust from my truck after being on the Traffic Committee for the past 6 days.....
Congratulations to the judges for setting up some awesome tests, the workers who truly went that "extra mile", and especially Windy and all the finalists!! 
Suzanne B


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thank you to all the reporters, both on site and remote. It made the National really come alive for me.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

DDRetrievers said:


> Yes a huge THANK YOU to everyone involved in getting the updates here!!! You all did a great job!!!
> 
> Drew


DITTO from here!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

LabLady said:


> Carol,
> 
> Just a little over 6 weeks ago, Windy was at my home whelping a litter of pups!!!!! I can't believe this.
> 
> Vikki


Outstanding! After having a baby she won the Nationals! My question now is how far along can you train w/ a pregnant dog and how early can you train after having the baby? I only have seen one pregnant lady that did not stop teaching aerobics until she had her baby, but took her a month or so to get back teaching aerobics. 

Angelo


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to Davey on finishing from "little" brother Maxx !!!!!


----------

